# Choosing a tube for my fork thickness / diameter



## yonygg (Dec 9, 2018)

Hi all,

I have an old Marksman slingshot that I haven't used since I was a kid.

It has no rubber tube on it and while I went on eBay I saw so many tube diameters and I have no clue on how to choose the right size tube for it.. My fork's diameter is 1/4".

Which tube should I get for it?

thnx


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Here is some information that may help.

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/74249-marksman-maxima-band-replacement/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I like the small latex tubes from Simple Shot. They will slip on the forks with a little alcohol as lubricant. You can buy 10 feet of tubing for the price of one pre made set and they have a much lighter draw weight.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

you can put flat bands on the wire frame....look in the modified section too see who it is done..I also have a video there..

plus check out U-Tube on attaching flat bands too wire frame.....

akaOldmiser


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum. I agree with Grandpa Grumpy


----------



## yonygg (Dec 9, 2018)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> I like the small latex tubes from Simple Shot. They will slip on the forks with a little alcohol as lubricant. You can buy 10 feet of tubing for the price of one pre made set and they have a much lighter draw weight.


I googled it (https://simple-shot.com/vip/dipped-latex-tube-sampler/) and seems like they have 4 sizes:

• Extra Small Diameter: Extra Small diameter: .062" ID/.125" OD x .031" wall thickness- black only

• Small diameter: .125" ID/.187"OD x .031" wall thickness- black and amber

• Medium diameter: .125"ID/.218"OD x .047" wall thickness- amber

• Large Diameter: .125"ID/ .250"OD x .062 wall thickness- black and amber

Are you sure the Small one (ID 0.125") would fit a 1/4" fork?


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

I can't say stretching a .125" ID tube over a .250" OD wire will work because I have never tried it. IMHO, it seems to be stretching the rubber a bit far. However, here is what I am using on my TrueMark SS. Got some Stretching tune from my chiropractor and they work great. OD is .3125", ID .1875", and thickness .062".

I still consider myself a novice and not the expert. Most likely someone on the forum would have more accurate information. Below are a couple of pictures.



















Hope this helps.

YS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonygg (Dec 9, 2018)

Yosemite Sam said:


> I can't say stretching a .125" ID tube over a .250" OD wire will work because I have never tried it. IMHO, it seems to be stretching the rubber a bit far. However, here is what I am using on my TrueMark SS. Got some Stretching tune from my chiropractor and they work great. OD is .3125", ID .1875", and thickness .062".
> 
> I still consider myself a novice and not the expert. Most likely someone on the forum would have more accurate information. Below are a couple of pictures.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam

Is the TruMark SS's fork also 1/4" thick steel?


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

The one I have is 1/4" aluminum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

yonygg said:


> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> > I like the small latex tubes from Simple Shot. They will slip on the forks with a little alcohol as lubricant. You can buy 10 feet of tubing for the price of one pre made set and they have a much lighter draw weight.
> ...


Yes they will fit over 1/4" rod easily. Just use a little alcohol for lubricant. Let the alcohol evaporate before shooting. They have a much thinner O.D. than the True Mark or Daisy tubes. Thinner tubes will retract much faster than the True Mark or Daisy tubes. The small tubes are good for ammo up to 3/8" steel (depending on your draw length). I draw about 50" and the 3/8" has a very flat trajectory at 33'. If using a shorter draw I would use 5/16" steel.

If you are hesitant about ordering some (I think the minimum is 10') send me a PM with your address and i will send some for you to try.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> yonygg said:
> 
> 
> > Grandpa Grumpy said:
> ...


Here is a photo of Simple Shot small latex tubing on a Burnett Strike Nine. The rod is 1/4".


----------



## yonygg (Dec 9, 2018)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> yonygg said:
> 
> 
> > Grandpa Grumpy said:
> ...


Thanks, you rock!

All of you guys rock!

I already ordered 2 different sizes from China via eBay. It was pretty cheap and I believe at least one would be a good place to start. When I'll get better I'll buy a better brand I guess.


----------

